# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Petrol rengi ingiliz kumaşı

## bozok

*Petrol rengi İngiliz kumaşı* 

*31.12.2007* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 


GENELKURMAY İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Saygun, geçtiğimiz günlerde dikkatleri bir noktaya çekerek şöyle demişti: 

*"Avrupa'da toplantılar düzenleyenlerin, örgüte sahip çıkmasını, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin terörle mücadelede uğradığı can ve mal kaybının sorumluluğunu teröristlerle beraber paylaşmasını dikkatlerinize sunmak isterim. Bunlara bir türlü terörist diyememelerini anlamak mümkün değildir."*

Batı'da paranın satın alamayacağı *"Lobi"*ler olamayacağına göre, bu meseleye bir *"Anlayış"* sunulabilir!.. Yeter ki parayı bastır!.. *"ürgüte sahip çıkan"* bulunur, bulunuyor... Kandil'deki uyuşturucu tarlaları ile Irak'ın kuzeyindeki petrol tarlaları birleşince, parayı bulmanın hem PKK hem de Barzani-Talabani için ne kadar kolay olduğu ortadadır...

İşte bu yüzden, Kandil'in mağarasından, Irak'ın kuzeyinin kaba aşiret düzeninden cepleri Eurolar'la fırlayan, *"Ağa"* takımının, Avrupalı müflis aristokratları ellerine geçirip *"Ateş dansı"* yapmaları son derece kolay oluyor!..

İşte bir örnek...

Barzani ağırlıklı ve PKK-Talabani destekli feodal yapı, geçtiğimiz günlerde Londra'dan Türkiye?ye saldırdı!.. İngiliz Kraliyet Enstitüsü olarak bilinen, düşünce kuruluşlarından Chatham House'da *"Uluslararası ilişkilerde Kürdler"* konulu bir konferans düzenlendi... İngiliz Kraliyet armalı bu kuruluşun yayınladığı broşürde, Türk toprakları üzerinde kurulu o malum haritaya da yer verildi...

Ve kürsüye *Sir Jeremy Greenstock* geldi... Bu *"Sir"* çok önemli bir muhteremdi, İngiltere'nin 2003 yılında BM temsilcisi... Daha sonra ise Irak koordinatörü... Sir Greenstock, konuştukça salonu doldurmuş olan, PKK ve Barzani yandaşları kendilerinden geçip el çırpıyorlardı... Zira o *"Kürtler dünyadaki yeni eğilimleri ve yeni değişimleri dikkate almalı. Bölünmüş olmaları ve bulundukları staretejik konum Kürdlerin dezavantajlarıdır. Büyük güçler onların durumunu değiştirmedikçe Kürdler büyük tehlike altındadır. Küreselleşme özgürlüğü yayıyor. Irak Kürdlere yeni bir referans noktası verdi. Arap Irak'ın güçsüzlüğü Kürdlere yeşil ışık yaktı. Irak Kürdistanı eğer bu şansını kaçırmazsa uluslararası alanda saygı kazanır. Türk müdahalesi ordunun sembolik bir hareketidir. Bunun PKK'nin hareket kabiliyetini ortadan kaldırması sözkonusu değildir. Kürdler bağımsız devlet olmaktan vazgeçmez..."*

Sir Jeremy, Barzani'ye, petrol yatakları üzerinde devlet kurma, PKK'ya özerklik mesajları ile nabız tutuyordu da şu uyarıyı da yapıveriyordu...

*"Kürtlere gerçekler hatırlatılmalı. ABD, Rusya ve İngiltere'nin bölgede öncelikleri var. Büyük güçler istemeden ve desteklemeden bağımsız Kürdistan olmaz. Kürtler kafesten çıkmak için uğraşmalı ama kafesin parmaklıklarını kırmamalı..."*

Yani dediği *"Petrolün üzerinde bekçi olarak oturabilirsiniz ve hizmetinizin ücretinizi alırsınız"* hepsi bu... Sir Jeremy'nin ünvanları çok etkileyiciydi de en önemlisi şu sıralar yaptığı işti...

Devlet diplomasisinden mütekait Jeremy Bey, Barzani ve PKK'lılara British Petroleum'un bordrosunda yer alıyordu... BP yöneticisi olarak kürsüde konuşurken, onu dinleyenlere salonda bulunan Shell temsilcileri eşlik ediyordu!.. İngiliz Kraliyeti armalı düşünce kuruluşu Chatham House, BP ve Shell temsilcilerinin katılımı ile Türkiye'ye saldırıyı organize etmiş, Barzani ve PKK çetesine gaz veriyor!..

Bu eşsiz toplantıdan biraz daha bilgi aktaralım... Birinci oturum Başkanı olarak Prof. Gareth Stansfield'i ikinci oturum başkanı olarak da Prof. Christine Allison'u görüyoruz... Bu iki değerli bilim adamı da ünlü Exeter üniversitesi'nin mensuplarıdır!.. 

*Exeter üniversitesi'ni hatırladınız mı?..* 

Hatırlamayanlar için bu konuyu da yeniden yazmamız gerekir ama belki çağrıştırır Abdullah Gül'ü yetiştiren mekandır...

Bu toplantı ile ilgili daha yazılacak bilgi vardır da yerimiz kalmadı...

----------

